# Cory Belly Up, But Still Breathing...



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey all, one of my new corys has been looking really off for a few days, and has an injury he's had since I bought him (red swelling at the bottom of a pectoral fin/spine). I assumed he caught it when netted at the LFS, and has been chilling to let it heal, and has therefore been sitting places to just rest as it gets better. Today the red swelling has spread and he his belly up on the surface  He's still breathing.. what to do?!?!?!


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Just seen him try to swim to the bottom, but floated straight back up belly first. I think it may be swim bladder related, but I have no idea what to do...


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Sadly, about 10 mins ago the corys gills stopped moving and the internal bleeding was clearly covering over 25% of the animals underside. I have decided to end the upsetting and distressful process early via clove oil. He is currently in a small bowl with some emulsified clove oil to put him under before treating with Vodka.

RIP little fishy


----------



## repti99 (May 26, 2008)

Sounds like swimmbladder has gone possibly caused by not feeding correct food were you purchased from meening only feeding flake and not sinking pellets or like you say from netting him swimbladder is uncurable and many fish can survive but eventually starve to death you have done the right thing


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

repti99 said:


> Sounds like swimmbladder has gone possibly caused by not feeding correct food were you purchased from meening only feeding flake and not sinking pellets or like you say from netting him swimbladder is uncurable and many fish can survive but eventually starve to death you have done the right thing


I know and trust my LFS, so I'm sure they fed fine (they suggested the same food as i would), I think it was just a case of some aren't able to handle the injury and they don;t all make it.


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

hi this is due to water qulity what species of cory was he?


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

clownbarb1 said:


> hi this is due to water qulity what species of cory was he?


He was a peppered cory. And I am doubtful it was a water quality issue. he had been looking off since I got him and clearly had internal bleeding around the left pectoral fin joint. I had hoped it would improve, but it got worse and sadly seems to be what lead to his death.

Before you start just blurting out statements as if they are fact, reason them first.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, if it was me... I would say swimbladder can be caused by a number of things... not just water quality or wrong feeding but:

-gulping air (corys have to grab air from the surface, could potentially have a slip up and it go to the wrong place and end up with an over inflated swim bladder) this is obviously not the case here.

or most likely...

-Infection.

Usually a bacterial infection of the swimbladder, is a cause of swimbladder problems i have seen quite a few times, and can cause the fish to float or sink depending how it effects the swim bladder.

-------

That said, in this case it might be possible that netting the cory did some damage to its fins (they are a pain to catch and get out of nets!!) and it might have ended up with a bacterial infection that spread across its body. Would have lowered immune system and caused pain (as such) and might effect swimbladder and other internal organs too.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Ive got a few suggestions as to what caused it....but im going to reason them first :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vincent1 (Nov 14, 2010)

*corydoras*

hi, sound like swim bladder trouble? usually there is no cure. I have had a few fish with the problem either they cure thermselves? or they die. corydoras are probably more to this as are leaf fish, maybe because they go to the surface to gulp air?
hope yours corrects itself
: victory:


----------

